
Ikigai and Mortality (2008) - troydavis
https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/the-good-life/200809/ikigai-and-mortality
======
troydavis
Here's the abstract of the original study:
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18596247](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18596247)

And at least for as long as it stays up, here's the full PDF:
[https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/bffe/858c706dc4298b8e1e947e...](https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/bffe/858c706dc4298b8e1e947e2721bb580a6367.pdf)

